# Please help me with this. Church bid. Need professional help!



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Please help me with this. Church bid. Need professional help! 14 Islands!*

Please help me out with this. I really need your help. This is for a church. I havn't bid anything this cut up yet. I could really use this job to fill in my schedule.

Main Lot Drive 235x23 (5405 sq. ft)
Main Lot 386x136 (52,496 sq. ft)
Sidewalk 358x5 (1790 sq. ft)
Gravel Path 222x5 (1110 sq. ft)
Parish Drive 172x20 (3440 sq. ft)

They are looking for:

Seasonal Contract
2" Trigger for plow
Potassium Chloride Under 2" and whenever icy (trying to sell after plow also)
Must be clean by 7am Monday-Saturday, 6am on Sunday (also a Kindegarten here)

Equipment:
06 F350 w/ 8.2 Boss V-Plow
1075 Snowex Spreader (800lb Cap)
3hp Toro (16")
8hp MTD Dual Stage (26")
quad w/ plow if neccesary (can borrow for winter)

Average 10 Plowable events/year w/ 2" trigger
Estimated 10 De-Icer events/year in addition (+ After plow)

I would really appreciate any advice you seasoned professionals could offer me.
Thank you!

Mike Lynch

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17666&d=1161903865


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...cat=&address=&city=Hartland&state=mi&zipcode=

Zoom in and give us birds eye view  Then click aerial image in the top right corner.


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Link Above*

I tried to do that but when I go to zoom in it says no map available. It is basically as shown, the spots in the middle of the lot are islands. If you click the link I provided it will give you an arial.

Thanks!

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17666&d=1161903865


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Your link did not wrok for me


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

I would be happy to email it to you!?!?
Or tell me how to make it display on the posting?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

[email protected]

I am going to eat dinner, then I will try to sort things out for ya


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

When ever you want to send that, ill get to work


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Pic*

I will email it within the next hour. Fell asleep last night! 
Thank you.

If someone wants to tell me how to post the pic in the message body I would appreciate it!


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Help!!!!!!!!*

I could really use some assistance from someone. I dont seem to be able to show the pic on here but I have an ariel I can email... PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I hope someone can help me out i have to fill out a contract for a storage center, i have to plow the main parking lot (which is aprox.10 spaces) and the rear lot which is aprox. 1000' of road with 2 structures, also snow must be piled in the very rear of lot next to dumpster. Sanding will be done at the end of every push, along with clearing of store front,sidewalk,and aprox 60 garage doors and enterance doors.
here is my problem i normally charge by the hour, but they me to base my price per inch!!!
1"-3", 4"-6",7"-9", and 10"12" to plow and to snow blow. And the want a price to sand.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Lynch & Sons Landscaping LLC said:


> I could really use some assistance from someone. I dont seem to be able to show the pic on here but I have an ariel I can email... PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


whats youre eyeball estimate for the 2 inch trigger...ie how long will you be there plowing and salting


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

also you better find someone to shovel thats a lot of shovelign to do by yourself and plow


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Eyeball*

Well, I'm not positive. 102 Parking Spaces. 9 Islands, 2 Peninsulas, 3 Light posts.

Guess, 1.5 hours to plow. Does this sound about right?

I will definately have help with the shovel.

I think the gravel path would be a PIA even with the 2 stage snowthrower w/ the shoes down. That is why I would consider borrowing a quad w/ blade for it...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'd really like to give a positive response to the PM I rec'd, but there is simply no way I could come close, even with an arial shot. To accurately price something, you really need to walk the property to see all the idiosyncracies and talk to the owners/managers/etc to determine their needs and concerns. That's why I try to stay away from those "what should I charge" posts. I would offer to come there as a consultant, which I have actually done. You would need to pay my way, either by mileage or airfare, plus daily rate which we would work out. Before I came, we'd discuss your needs to make sure I could actually make constructive suggestions. Even then, I would advise on technique, equipment needs and time to complete the project - but usually not pricing.

Moderators, if you consider this a violation of forum rules, please feel free to delete it. Please just let me know.


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Thanks Mick*

Mick, I appreciate you responding. I guess I wasn't neccesary looking for an exact dollar amount, but more an idea if my thoughts as to time are correct as this would be the biggest job I've taken on to-date. As far as price, I can base it on the going rate around here x time. I've got ideas of how long but I am not sure of myself. I want to get the job, it would be great for me, but I don't want to be beating my head on the dashboard in the middle of winter either.

Thank you for at least taking the time to acknowledge though.

As far as coming out, that is a good offer, and on a bigger job I may consider. On this one, I don't believe the job is worth the money to justify that cost.

I am assuming about 1.5 hours to plow and probably 45min - 1 hour to do sidewalk & pathway. For anyone reading this could you tell me if I am ballpark or way overly optimistic about my timing?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Well I just sent you an email


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike,
What is the Physical address for this place? I am gonna be down by Howell this next week. Might be able to help you out.


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Thank You*

Grassbusters, that is more than I could possible expect for a response. Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.
Jcesar Please give me your email.. Thanks!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Lynch & Sons Landscaping LLC said:


> Grassbusters, that is more than I could possible expect for a response. Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.
> Jcesar Please give me your email.. Thanks!


Mike
Im in Waterford if you need someone to stop by the lot and look at it for you I would be glad to do that. I'm around during the am and early afternoon. The biggest thing you need to know is how long it's going to take. So where do you stack the snow, it's going to also take longer the more snow we get. IMOP a 2 inch trigger is too much on the two Church's I plow its a 1.5 or at my discretion. 2 inch's of snow is hard to burn off without putting down alot of salt. Call me if you need me to take a look at it. 248 431 6443

Good Luck Mike


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

email is [email protected]

Think you might want to get with flykelley though, seeings how he is from that area, he will know more about the rates and competition you have , than I would. But I will be glad to help you if need be.


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Thanks Again*

I will definately get with flykelley. I really appreciate all the help you guys have to offer!


----------

